# Removal of posts



## WVBaker (Apr 21, 2020)

If for some reason a post needs to be removed perhaps an explanation as to why should be directed to the member who posted it. Understanding why is always a big help.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 21, 2020)

We normally try to do this.  But with the sheer volume of moderation needed lately, sometimes things fall through the cracks.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 21, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> If for some reason a post needs to be removed perhaps an explanation as to why should be directed to the member who posted it. Understanding why is always a big help.



Hi WV ,
Here is redone version of my post to the thread you started this morning - that was removed / before I could finish typing .
( i took screen shots )

**********

All of us know TIMELINES are an important part of most decisions .

To use a timeshare analogy ( simplified )
Developers try to sell 52 weeks of a fixed week or points properly - to give themselves guaranteed income .
Buyers buy fixed weeks or points - to give themselves guaranteed quality vacations .

[xxxx - regarding the posts topic ] - stimulus check expansion .

( analogy )- If a timeline is unknown , the timeshare property could end up with issues ( ie - delinquencies )
The HOA has to have a plan to get through the tough time - so both the property and the vacationers , enjoy future years of use .

I know this is not a perfect analogy - but this is a forum where the concept of an HOA and good long term planning is understood .


----------

